# Is it a Maltese ???



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought two dogs boy and a girl ..Maltese from a lady (grrr not so happy) in E Bay she lives in the next city from mine, she said that they were register in the CKC and she even gave me papers so I could register them and it shows that they are purebreed dogs! BUT iam not so sure about them because theres 2 people that told me that they are MIX with poddle the reason why is because there hair is curly and has like brownish in it or tan .... so yesterday I took my 2 dogs into Petsmart for training and there was a beautiful white dog getting a haircut..and it was a maltese because when I search up Maltese it showes me the same dog I saw in Petsmart ... white, long silky hair... so I asked the trainer and she said they are mixed with poodle... and also the vet told me that they are mix .. I really wanted a purebreed dog ... so I uploaded a picture of my girl Dolce ... what do you guys think? purebreed or not .. HELP!!!!!!!!!! :blink:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She looks like a mix to me. She is very cute:wub:my male maltese Edgar was bought as a purebreed but I am sure he is mixed with Bichon or poodle.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dolce has a sweet little face..but I also think she is a mix..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohhhhh Dolce is so pretty!!! How old is she? Welcome to SM! Even if she is not pure Maltese she's beautiful!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't see a picture 

I'm always so sad when I see posts like this 

Sad for the owner because you really wanted a purebred.

Sad moreso for the dog because they were sold by a dishonest person to someone they knew wanted a purebred, so now the dog is in a new home, getting bonded and attached to an owner that is disappointed with them.

Dogs feel that 

Poor Dolce.

I do hope that even if they are not purebreds you will love them for who and whatever they are..... Because this wasn't their fault and they are still loving wonderful dogs.

And for future knowledge: You cannot buy a puppy/dog off of ebay and expect them to be purebred or registered. You need to do research into a reputable breeder.....

So sorry this happened.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She's very cute!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Holy smokes... didn't know you could buy puppies off ebay! 

I don't see the pic in the post either, but it is in the poster's gallery. :thumbsup: 

All I can tell from that pic is that she looks adorable. :wub:

Continental Kennel Club is not really a legitimate registry and a lot of backyard breeders use it. "CKC" is only a legitimate registry when it refers to Canadian Kennel Club, which is Canada's only non-profit purebred dog registry.

If you want a purebred dog in the US, you should really be looking for AKC (American Kennel Club) registration. AKC is the only non-profit registry of purebred dogs in the US. When looking for a puppy, you should be looking for more than just AKC registration though--you should be looking for a reputable breeder, which is not what you will find on ebay. :thumbsup:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Honestly, to me she looks like a malt with a very curly coat. This could mean she is a mix or just 'poorly bred'. There are others here with a far better eye though. Regardless she still looks like a malt to me. Malts sometimes do have hair that is a bit curly though it is not in standard and I do not think normally as curly as hers. Rocky is a bit curly when he is short though it straightens out as it grows. Malts often have dark spots on their skin and sometimes patches of faintly colored fur. Rockys ears are a very faint creamy color though it seems to be fading as he ages.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert, but I agree with Shelly. Dolce could be a purebred Maltese with a curly coat. I know for certain that my Gracie is purebred. She came from a very reputable breeder and I have seen her pedigree. However her adult coat came in very curly. It's super soft and feels like a cloud (not cotton). Here's a picture where you can see how curly she is:









My other Maltese, Ella, is from a Breeder of Merit. She has tan (lemon) on her ears and some on her back. I think its beautiful. 

The only way to really know for sure would be to get a DNA test done. It doesn't really matter though now as long as both your new babies are healthy. Dolce is a cutie. Oh and :Welcome 4:


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

educ8m said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but I agree with Shelly. Dolce could be a purebred Maltese with a curly coat. I know for certain that my Gracie is purebred. She came from a very reputable breeder and I have seen her pedigree. However her adult coat came in very curly. It's super soft and feels like a cloud (not cotton). Here's a picture where you can see how curly she is:
> 
> View attachment 101805
> 
> ...


Same here...Halo's is some wave in his coat and soon as he rolls around it curls. I love him to death though


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I understood it that the lady lived in E. Bay, next town over, not that the dog was bought on ebay - as far as I know unless they changed their policy, live animals are not permitted to be sold on ebay.

Regardless, you are not the first person to 'get taken' with the sale of a dog. Dolce looks very cute and has a Maltese face. I bet she has a Maltese disposition. If she is a blend of Maltese/Poodle, you have a very loving (Maltese) smart (Poodle) dog that I'm sure you will love with all your heart and be totally glad for the 'mistake'. Also, neither of those breeds shed!

Good luck with your precious Dolce and welcome to SM.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She doesn't scream 'mix' at me - and really... any coat that isn't blow dried and brushed while drying will wind up more curly. And a shorter haircut will make things look more curly.

My boy Andrew has curl to his coat now that he is cut down (esp if I let him air dry, then he's Mr Swirls of Curls ) 









Curly body hair









and before he was cut down. Coats don't get much straighter than this!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Excellent post Stacey. Thanks, the proof is in the pics.He is adorable. 
*


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

He sure is handsome looks like my Lovkins


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> She doesn't scream 'mix' at me - and really... any coat that isn't blow dried and brushed while drying will wind up more curly. And a shorter haircut will make things look more curly.
> 
> My boy Andrew has curl to his coat now that he is cut down (esp if I let him air dry, then he's Mr Swirls of Curls )
> 
> ...


i just had to say.....:wub: :wub: :wub: love Andrew :wub: :wub: :wub:

okay back to topic: 
I do believe the original poster meant Ebay (not East Bay) based on another post in the breeder section. Although Ebay auctions do not allow live animals, there *is *something called Ebay Classifieds where there is a whole pet/animal section for sale.  It is similar to craigslist- lots of BYB/puppy mill dogs on it. I can't say for certain that the dog looks mixed or not based on that one picture, but at this point, if the personality is more maltese and if you love your dog, it's a moot point. I'm sorry that you had a bad experience with an unethical seller.


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you guys for the great welcome !!!:w00t:
I am still going to love my dogs no matter what I was just asking .. I will wash them tomorrow and take pictures of them !


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

_Thank you guys for the great welcome !!!
I am still going to love my dogs no matter what I was just asking .. I will wash them tomorrow and take pictures of them ! _


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy to hear that...I think most of us got concerned because we do love our little furbabies no matter if they are mixed or whatever they are.

Can't wait to see pics of them after their bath. :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi's hair is like that too. I'm not sure how close to standard Jodi is in looks, but in size he's a little larger, and he has a cottony coat, it's not straight and silky. Have a look at my albums for long hair and shorter haired pics.


----------

